# free pattern for peppa pig



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

free knitting pattern for peppa pig 
http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/515452/peppa-pig-knitting-pattern


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

They are cute. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

ty they r adorable only wish i could knit im just a crocheter.ery thoughtful of u...ty anyway that was very thoughtful of u..


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

your welcome


----------



## donnameg (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there great, but where did you get the pattern for the smaller one.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Great idea for toys for sick kids.


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

hi, for george the smaller one, I just used fewer stitches and knitted less rows, I didn't have a pattern


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

hi, I didn't have a pattern for the smaller one, I just improvised, used less stitches, knitted less rows and used blue for his body, but someone said there's one on 'ravelry'


----------



## 53jackie (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you still got the pattern for pepper pig please I Can not find a free one thanks


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

I have put a link on the first post for the free pattern


----------

